# really?



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 18, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231256198800&alt=web


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 18, 2015)

I know early hutch stuff is expensive...but 15k? I doubt it.


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2015)

He does say to make offer.lol


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 22, 2015)

its a BMX, who in their right mind would pay 14K for that? I could see 14K for a nice Aerocycle or blue bird, but this is ridiculous


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 24, 2015)

I've always been blown away at what folks pay for this stuff just made in the 80's and later.
I'm sure we've all heard folks say that about the expensive bikes and parts we buy.
Let's be thankful everbody is not looking for the same bike!

Greg M.


----------



## bikiba (Mar 24, 2015)

maybe he added too many 0s. i was thinking $140... but then again it does have the mushroom grips


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2015)

147 watchers.... I sold a chrome trickstar a few years back for a few hundred....im thinking I gave it way....maybe I shoulda kept it. They are really cool bikes.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish i held onto my Hutch,... holy Cannoli on the price!


----------

